# As My World Turns ......



## Jerry B (Sep 22, 2016)

After more than a Year of not being able to work with my lathe, and making over 100 segmented blanks for everyone else,
have been extremely impatient to make something for myself !!!

All pen kits come from Signature Pen Supply .........
the R.O.B. is from my last trade with @norman vandyke
the Maple Burl is from @Mike1950 that I double/triple dyed & stabilized
all finish is Mercury C.A. from Robert Kulp http://www.tennesseepensupply.com/store/c3/mercury

#1. Jr Aaron Gisi Style Segmented Pen; double dyed Maple Burl (red/purple), double dyed Maple Burl (red/green), Buckeye Burl, w- yellow/black segments.
#2. Jr Imperial (formerly Panda) w- Russian Olive Burl
#3. Retro w- triple dyed Maple Burl

These 3 pens should've taken at most 3 hours start to finish .......... ended up taking me almost 3 days 
so, reluctantly I found out I'm not quite ready for production yet, but soon will be

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2016)

Cheezus Frist! One of these days I need to get me a few of your blanks!!!

Those are incredible!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 22, 2016)

Those are amazing! Outstanding job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm having deja vu like I just saw those somewhere else! 

Outstanding work, Jerry! I really like the point on both ends of the segmented blank.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2016)

Beautiful work- joinery is incredible.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Sep 22, 2016)

Pretty nice pens there. Pretty awesome work-

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 22, 2016)

Those are stunning! Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 22, 2016)

DAMN DAWG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are cooooool!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2016)

Keep coming back I love the colors you put into the maple.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 22, 2016)

WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 22, 2016)

Gorgeous pens Jerry. I too would like to buy a few blanks from you if you have any available. The really elevate a pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2016)

Good to see you back at it Jerry! Absolutely beautiful pens man, those are special! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 22, 2016)

The segmented is truly amazing. Anyone looking at that has got to say to themselves. How the heck did he do that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 23, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Gorgeous pens Jerry. I too would like to buy a few blanks from you if you have any available. The really elevate a pen.


Thank You , I generally make blanks for other people specifically for the kits they want to use ..... 
I'll message you in a day or so with details and see what kind of pen(s) you want to make, and give you some different wood species/color options


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 23, 2016)

Congrats on your recovery and the ultra fantastic pens you are beginning to turn out. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 23, 2016)

Well  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2016)

Jerry those colors are fantastic - just gorgeous pens!

Guys I have some of Jerry's blanks and can tell you they are awesome. I have a pretty steady hand but I could never paint those little lines on as well as he does!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Jerry those colors are fantastic - just gorgeous pens!
> 
> Guys I have some of Jerry's blanks and can tell you they are awesome. I have a pretty steady hand but I could never paint those little lines on as well as he does!


Painted lines? The first one? I thought those are pieces glued together? No?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Painted lines? The first one? I thought those are pieces glued together? No?



Yes and he paints them FREEHAND! He posted a video showing the process some months back . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yes and he paints them FREEHAND! He posted a video showing the process some months back . . . .



Maybe Rip can dig that video back up?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Maybe Rip can dig that video back up?



Probably what he's been looking for all this time. Can you believe he fell for that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2016)

Cody I just looked up the side effects of one of his meds.....

_SIDE EFFECTS INCLUDE: Nervousness, trouble sleeping, loss of appetite, weight loss, dizziness, nausea, vomiting, or headache may occur. If any of these effects persist or worsen, tell your doctor or pharmacist promptly.

Remember that your doctor has prescribed this medication because he or she has judged that the benefit to you is greater than the risk of side effects. Many people using this medication do not have serious side effects.

This medication may raise your blood pressure. Check your blood pressure regularly and tell your doctor if the results are high.

Tell your doctor right away if you have any serious side effects, including: numbness/pain/skin color change/sensitivity to temperature in the fingers or toes, fast/pounding/irregular heartbeat, mental/mood/behavior changes (such as agitation, aggression, mood swings, abnormal thoughts, thoughts of suicide), uncontrolled muscle movements (such as twitching, shaking), sudden outbursts of words/sounds that are hard to control, vision changes (such as blurred vision).

Get medical help right away if you have any very serious side effects, including: fainting, seizure, symptoms of a heart attack (such as chest/jaw/left arm pain, shortness of breath, unusual sweating), symptoms of a stroke (such as weakness on one side of the body, slurred speech, sudden vision changes, confusion) or if you experience extreme gullibility.

Rarely, males (including young boys and teens) may have a painful or prolonged erection lasting 4 or more hours while using this medication. Caregivers/parents should also be watchful for this serious side effect in boys. If a painful or prolonged erection occurs, stop using this drug and get medical help right away, or permanent problems could occur. Ask your doctor or pharmacist for more details.

A very serious allergic reaction to this drug is rare. However, get medical help right away if you notice any symptoms of a serious allergic reaction, including: rash, itching/swelling (especially of the face/tongue/throat), severe dizziness, trouble breathing.

This is not a complete list of possible side effects. If you notice other effects not listed above, contact your doctor or pharmacist.

In the US -

Call your doctor for medical advice about side effects. You may report side effects to FDA at 1-800-FDA-1088.

_

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Cody I just looked up the side effects of one of his meds.....
> 
> _SIDE EFFECTS INCLUDE: Nervousness, trouble sleeping, loss of appetite, weight loss, dizziness, nausea, vomiting, or headache [ snip ]_ ...



If he lived in Flint, Mi., he'd get those side effects (and more) from the water he uses to take the tablets.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 23, 2016)

Sonofa......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Sonofa......


You should know by now... good one @Kevin ..got him hook line and sinker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 23, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 23, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 23, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> If he lived in Flint, Mi., he'd get those side effects (and more) from the water he uses to take the tablets.



The debocal that went on there is something else... That town already is super high in crime rate and not a place you want to get lost in even if you are carrying.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

